# Can't download pictures to a CD?



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

:furious::furious: The program that came with my Sony camera doesn't give me the option to download my pictures from the computer to a cd. It only gives the option to order prints from the HP website. Nice! <---sarcasm

Is there a feature in Windows that will let me download them onto a cd? Or is there a website where I can download a program for this?


----------



## Lew_B (Oct 29, 2008)

Have you checked your PC for a CD burning package that may already be loaded ? You might even be able to get away with a drag and drop of the file from your hard drive to the CD. Which version of window is loaded (XP, Vista) ?


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

I NEVER use the crappy software from the camera MFG...they suck (as in use a load of resources). Get yourself a digital card reader and download them manually to the PC. A quick and dirty organizer like Picasa from Google will help you download from a memory card, organize, and create a photo CD.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I have windows xp. I'll look at it a little closer. 

Thanks Rippy, I have them on the computer already. I will check out Picasa. I want to get the pics of my grandkids on some cd's in case my computer ever crashes. I have an external hard drive, but it screws things up when I plug it in.


----------



## skipjack (Aug 15, 2008)

> I NEVER use the crappy software from the camera MFG...


Hear! Hear! Most camera manufacturer software is some 3rd rate, space-hogging, buggy crap they had some developer knock out for cheap and just threw in the box with the camera. 

Me? I'm an old school, cut-and-paste guy. So, I usually manage and burn my photos with my NERO by hand. 

I love Picasa for tweaking and cropping, though. I don't use it much for organizing or burning.. but it does seem pretty intuitive.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

RippySkippy said:


> I NEVER use the crappy software from the camera MFG...they suck (as in use a load of resources). Get yourself a digital card reader and download them manually to the PC. A quick and dirty organizer like Picasa from Google will help you download from a memory card, organize, and create a photo CD.


Same here. I just use the scanner and camera wizard.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

even easier is just use what's already there... open My Computer, (hit that 'folders' button to get 'easier to manage' split screen), then when you plug in the camera, it makes it's own drive, copy them to disk in a folder and when you have enough, burn 'em! i have thousands of family pics and all our home movies burned to cd and dvds and also saved on flashdrives, and on hdds as well....(the wife wanted to be sure they stay REAL well backed up) never tried picasa... sounds like photofiltre... is it freeware too?

DM


----------



## skipjack (Aug 15, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> never tried picasa... sounds like photofiltre... is it freeware too?


 
Yep.. it's a Google product: http://picasa.google.com/

I like most of Google's stuff... Picasa, Sketchup, Mobile Maps.. etc.. It's usually well written and easy to use.. and FREE! :thumbsup:


----------



## GoFins (Aug 7, 2009)

Picasa is great and all if you need to edit the photoes but if you just want to burtn them then what you need to do first is find the program on your computer that will allow you to burn files to your cd. Have you ever burned a CD before on that computer? If so, what program did you use (IE Nero, Roxio etc). If not, try putting in a blank disk and see if a program (or windows) activates. If so it will let you browse to your pictures and unless you need to edit them (then use picasa or whatever first), that should be it. Good Luck


----------

